

The Forum at Harvard School of Public Health: CRISIS IN JAPAN [Live] - flexterra
http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/forum/japan-crises.cfm

======
anigbrowl
This is excellent, thank you. Miles better than any of the TV news coverage.

